# AVG 8.0 Free - updates



## anewton (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm currently using wireless internet connection ( Belkin g card, Netgear router & Motorola Modem ) & having issues with AVG updates.

On start-up, update manager starts & states that update was complete but requires restart. On restart, AVG goes through the same routine. 

My overview page is telling me that both virus data bases are out of date & update needs a restart...........again!

I have downloaded AVG twice now & used repair facility & seems to solve the problem for 1/2 days, then issue re-occurs. Been on the AVG site which informs you to do the above.

Getting to a stage where I'm thinking about removing & using either Avast or Avira. 

Using Windows XP SP3.

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Time to do what you're thinking about. :smile:


----------



## anewton (Nov 9, 2005)

Ok, which one is recommended? I have used Avira before & had some updating issues with it, which is why I switched to AVG.

Also, do I need a firewall running even with wireless connection??


----------

